# جديـــــــــد -  تنبيه  هام جدا يرجى الإطلاع عليه - جديـــــــــــد



## أَمَة (26 يناير 2010)

قسم المرشد الروحي يرحب بكل موضوع مفيد لحياتنا الروحية سواء كان من تأليف العضو المشارك او كان منقولا.

ولكن علينا أن نضع نصب اعيننا *الأمانة* التي يفرضها علينا إنتمائنا الى السيد المسيح *فنذكر مصدر *الموضوع لنعطي المصدر حقه. وإذا كنا لا نعرف المصدر لأي سبب علينا أن نذكر كلمة "*منقول*" في أول الموضوع أو في نهايته.

*سيتم* *حذف *أي موضوع منقول لم يتقيد بالقانون بدون أي تنبيه أو تفسير من المشرف.


----------

